# Practice Drills?



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

So we all go to the range and pin up a few targets and do our best to hit the bulls eye. Having never had any training in combat type skills are there any drills that one can practice? I'v seen mentioned working with a seven yard target. What is the idea here? Instinct point shooting with out sights? I could use some education on some drills that would improve self defence type shooting.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, I'm no expert, but to reply until some do show up, I'd say start by incorporating a draw from a holster; then put two to the body and one to the head of a silouette. One good drill is to move your point of aim around the target - COM, head, shoulders, groin. This sharpens your ability to pick up the front sight. then you can also incorporate a small amount of movement at most ranges - maybe just a side-step as you draw.

I'm sure others will be along with suggestions.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*No, no, no...*



gmaske said:


> So we all go to the range and pin up a few targets and do our best to hit the bulls eye. Having never had any training in combat type skills are there any drills that one can practice? I'v seen mentioned working with a seven yard target. What is the idea here? Instinct point shooting with out sights? I could use some education on some drills that would improve self defence type shooting.


First of all, do not try to "hit the bullseye." Don't use a bullseye target. Use a "tombstone" or the old IPSC-style silhouette.
Aim (using the sights, of course) for the center-of-mass of the target. Do not use a defined aiming point, or a central spot, or even the hole of a previous hit. See the target as a blank mass, and aim for its general, undefined center.
Let's assume that you already dry-fire, and that you do your dry-fire practice as from-the-holster, one-shot-per-draw drills. When you dry-fire, do not use a target. Look at a blank wall, draw, and bring the pistol's sights up to your eye. When everything's lined up, "fire" the shot. Go slowly. Be slow and smooth. Speed comes only after lots and lots of slow, smooth practice.
To live-fire, start at about seven yards from the target, draw, and fire one shot. Do it slowly and smoothly. Don't try to go fast. Reholster (carefully, safety on). Do not look at where your shot went. Then do the drill again and again, until your pistol is empty.
Now go up and look at your target. Your hits will most probably be a cluster of holes around the center of the target, even though you didn't use an aiming point. Paste your holes.
When you feel proficient at seven yards, move back to 10 yards and do the whole thing all over again. Then go to 15 yards. Later, when you're really comfortable with all this, start firing on two, and then three targets. Try the two-to-the-body, one-to-the-head drill. Try several targets at different distances, shooting at the nearest one first.
At 25 yards, switch to a rifle.
Good luck!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

*Steve.... Thanks..... Thanks.... Thanks!*

Now I can work with that!:smt023 I'll have to make my own free standing silheoutte target as the local ranges closest target board is 25 yards. I'll knock me out a plywood bad guy with replaceable centers and kill him dead :anim_lol:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You might check with your local range or gun stores regarding IDPA, IPSC or other organized shooting. There is a lot of gamesmanship in their shoots but you can learn a lot by observing, talking and participating in their matches.

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Range? We don't need no stinkin' ranges...*

I have the same problem: our local club range does not permit
1) shooting at less than 25 yards,
2) firing more than "one shot at a time," whatever that means, and
3) drawing from a holster to shoot.
Also, they are not exactly overjoyed to see a non-bullseye target.
So, instead, I've cultivated a couple of friends who own property large enough to shoot safely on. One has "only" five acres, but it backs up against a steep hillside and makes a natural pistol range. The other has a lot more land, with a stream and woods, so there's no problem at all.
Where does one find friends like these? Not at the local gun club! My county commissioner introduced me to the guy with "only" five acres, when I asked him if he knew where to shoot. I met the other family at our local theater: they were performing while I was acting as Stage Manager.
As I said, good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Steve* gives excellent advice - heed it!

Once you get to the "drawing and holstering" part, pay particular attention to going *slowly* back to the holster. You see IPSC guys who seem to be in a rush to return the gun to the holster, but there's zero need to rush the holstering process. Do it slowly and correctly *every time*. You are more likely to shoot yourself holstering than doing anything else.

Since *Steve* covered the basics so well, I will just tell you what I do when I train. Keep in mind I have the luxury of shooting in the open desert without Range Safety Nazis going into cardiac arrest. I have a shot timer to keep track of my speed, and I use cardboard IPSC targets. I also vary my strings of fire so I don't get in the habit of always firing once, twice, three times, whatever.

The basics, on a single target:

1m, draw and fire from retention.
3m, draw and fire at eye level.
3m, head shot from Retention Ready.
5m, draw and fire at eye level.
5m, head shot from Retention Ready.
5m, draw and fire at two targets.
7m, draw and fire at eye level.
7m, draw and fire at two targets.
10m, draw and fire at eye level.
15m, draw and fire at eye level.

Sometimes I also do draw-and-fire from 25m. You can also shoot these from various positions, like kneeling or prone. It's good training.

Then it's time to start moving and grooving! These drills are more advanced, and can be dangerous for novices. These should only be attempted by a shooter who is already skilled and confident.

The Box Drill is easier to show than explain, so I have made a _very_ crude drawings in Paint, with "T1, T2, T3" representing cardboard silhouette targets. Ditto the Snake. "B1, B2, B3" represent barricades. I just use more cardboard silhouettes instead. The Snake should be smooth like a slithering reptile, not herky-jerky like my drawing. ;-)

The attached image shows both drills.

Then I'll typically set up a few scenarios and we'll shoot those. I try to be imaginative but realistic when setting up scenarios to replicate self-defense. Usually not more than three "hostile" targets, and I very seldom use "hostages." I do often include "bystanders," though. We work in and around cars (as *milquetoast* pointed out in another thread, cars are everywhere!), around barricades, and move all over the place. If we have old t-shirts, we'll put them on the targets, and if someone has an old ball cap, we'll sit it on the head of the target (sideways, of course). Once we used an old rag wrapped around the cardboard head. :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you find an area in the mountains, desert or farmland where you can setup shooting scenarios you can get some ideas from the IPSC Classifier stage layouts available here:

http://www.ipsc.org/

IPSC Cardboard Targets here"

http://www.mgmtargets.com/

You can of course design your own but these can provide food for thought if nothing else.

Also, find someone to shoot with. You will be able to observe and critique each other besides providing a safety net. There could be other people wandering around in the boonies. We have had some appear from potentialy dangerous locations. An observer can watch the area while you are in tunnel vision mode durring your shooting exercise.

Stay safe and enjoy what you do.

:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

This is some good information....Thanks again! I guess I'm gonna try and buddy up with the firearms safety instructor for my gun safety class as I believe he either the President of or connected with a shooting sports club. It's about a 45 min drive but it might be worth it to get involved just to get some "learnin"


----------

